# What small animals are appropriate for this cage?



## Bourbonandpumpkin (Nov 28, 2016)

I was just curious on want Animals I could put in this cage. Obviously before I do so I will research a lot. I wanted to try and get out of my comfort zone and get animals other than hamsters gerbils and Guinea Pigs. The dimensions are L=120cm w=60cm h=43cm bar spacing= half an inch. Thank you for your time!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

In all honesty, I'd not use that cage as permanent accommodation for any species.

I'd use it for holding my rats for when I'm doing cleanouts or as a hospital cage only.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

120x60cm is the ethical minimum amount of space for a pair of guinea pigs. Technically those dimensions would be nice and generous for hamsters and mice, however half an inch bar spacing is too wide. You could mesh it, but doing that for permanent use often results in a cage which is hard to clean and to attach a decent amount of enrichment inside, and often ends up smelling over time as the galvanised wire coating comes off.

Theoretically the volume would be nice for adult rats, but being physically larger the 45cm height is very low for such a climby species. For oldies one usually wants to keep them active and climbing for as long as possible, although with such a large footprint and careful use of space to promote climbing along the length could be possible. But it would be a case of finding the rats to suit the cage, which isn't the way round I'd usually advise taking on new animals.


----------



## smallpetshop22 (Dec 30, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> In all honesty, I'd not use that cage as permanent accommodation for any species.
> 
> I'd use it for holding my rats for when I'm doing cleanouts or as a hospital cage only.


I agree. There are better cages out there for animals I would recommend over this one and that would be better for the animals themselves.


----------

